# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Brontok.a

## bolshoy kot

Расскажу, как я удалял вирус *Brontok.a*. Вирус создает файлы (точно не понмю, но по-моему, я правильно пишу) в папке Application Data:
*bronstab.exe
smss.exe
csrss.exe
lsass.exe
services.exe
svchost.exe
winlogon.exe
inetinfo.exe
At1.job
*Видимым проявлением работы вируса является изменение структуры папок. В каждую папку добавляется **.exe* с именем этой папки. При запуске такого файла запускается программа *Windows Explorer*
Для начала я установил *KAV 5.0* (давно это было) и удалил файлы вируса. Затем нужно удалить файл *At1.job* из программы *Назначенные задания*. Потом включить отключенные компоненты через *gpedit.msc*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## polimorf

smss.exe
csrss.exe
lsass.exe
services.exe
svchost.exe
winlogon.exe

стандартные приложения

----------


## borka

> smss.exe
> csrss.exe
> lsass.exe
> services.exe
> svchost.exe
> winlogon.exe
> стандартные приложения


Это смотря откуда они запускаются.  :Wink:

----------


## bolshoy kot

> smss.exe
> csrss.exe
> lsass.exe
> services.exe
> svchost.exe
> winlogon.exe
> 
> стандартные приложения


Забыл написать, что это стандартные приложения в *system32*  :Sad:  Надеюсь, никто не успел удалить их оттуда...

----------

